# What brand do you prefer?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We use Nature's Variety Prairie which does have rice and barley. They make a grain free Instinct. It is very healthy and the home base is here in Lincoln!

Eagle Pack Holistic is a food many people here use as well as Proplan (not grainfree though)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I chose innova ...the only one Lucky has had of your options. He just really loved the taste.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happily and successfully feeding ProPlan products for over 15 years. Never a food allergy or skin/coat issue with any of the dogs that I have fed it to. Exellent overall health and longevity, beautiful coats, minimal stools, and great energy and condition.
All puppies are weaned on ProPlan Puppy, switched to either Adult Chicken and Rice if not being shown, Performance if they are. Retired adults are fed Adult C&R as well.
I could not be happier with any food - and I did switch to a high end "holistic" food for a year and it was a disaster - although they did well for almost the full year, when it went bad it went REALLY bad, and frankly, the never ate it with the enthusiasm that they have always eaten ProPlan. Never again will I switch.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I switch mine between Innova Evo and Fromm Surf and Turf.. They love the Surf and Turf the best. Going grain less I havent had anymore problems


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm feeding a combination raw diet and holistic mix I make myself. Costs are the same as a premium holistic kibble and I know the ingredients. Supplement with glucosamine,fish oil and an antioxidant vitamin.


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

Marley is on Nutram Adult Formula... its a local brand that uses chicken from maple leaf... the chicken i eat


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Here it is 4am Christmas morning and I'm reading your mission statement....Very educational.
Gotta get back to sleep, but I'll be back.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Blue Buffalo Large Breed. We started Cara off on the large breed puppy version and thought she was doing well. I initially did some research and also factored in local availabillity.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

ProPlan all the way here.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a dog that does great on Evo and one that is allergic to it. I have another that does really well on Natural Balance and another that does not.

Currently I'm feeding 3 different foods to 3 different dogs. :doh:

I don't think you can go wrong with any of those foods, but your dog might do better on one than another.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I switched Tia to grain-free Taste of the Wild, and she has had no more ear infections. Her coat is now soft and looks like a golden's coat should look. I suspect that while she was in the puppy mill her diet was less than ideal. Mila eats Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover adult light.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks's breeder had him on ProPlan when we got him. I joined *********** and from reading people's posts, became convinced that Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice was a better food--so I switched him.
He has done great on this food, has no allergies or skin issues.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I would speak to your vet about whether grain-free is a good option for your dog. My vet said that unless there is a reason to go grain-free such as allergies, ear problems..., then he wouldn't recommend it. On the other hand, he did recommend it for my cat, who needed to lose some weight and had prior urinary problems. Cats and dogs have different nutritional needs when it comes to grain. Good luck with your decision making : )


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Evo and Innova are the same company, but different lines of food. Evo was too high in calories for Lily and I was often a little disappointed by how much of the bag was not kibbles, but instead was crumbs. She is now on Wellness Core Reduced Fat and really likes it. And she's lost some weight. Fergus still is eating Innova and knock on wood does not have any skin or allergy issues at this point. So I'm not going to change what isn't broken.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

we had Cody on grain free food and he was not doing well at all.
So we switched him to Medi-Cal a vet food and he is doing very well on it, it is not grain free. it has rice, oat flour and corn. $76 a bag but he is worth every penny!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I had Simon on California Natural White Fish and sweet potato because Sierra had terrible allergies. But I noticed his coat wasn't as nice as it used to be, so now he is on California Natural Lamb and Rice and his coat is a lot better. Jena is on Innova Large Breed Puppy. Eventually, I'll get them both on the same food, but I haven't decided what that will be yet. I think it will be the Lamb and Rice.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Our breeder used ProPlan for large breed puppies and we have continued to use it with no problems.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

As I say , go with what works for your dog...What works for mine, might not work for yours. Every dog is different, 1 of mine did great on proplan and the other 3 did horrible on it.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I tried Innova large breed puppy. I gradually mixed it in with the old food. It did not go well at all. He had loose stools and I even found pieces of partially digested kibble every now and then (maybe I was feeding too much?). I'm thinking of ProPlan.

I'm not sure grain free is for us. I might look into Evo. I just can't decide. I would be interested in a good organic food.

Anyway I have about 25 lbs of the Innova sitting in an airtight container. I'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

GRZ said:


> I tried Innova large breed puppy. I gradually mixed it in with the old food. It did not go well at all. He had loose stools and I even found pieces of partially digested kibble every now and then (maybe I was feeding too much?). I'm thinking of ProPlan.
> 
> I'm not sure grain free is for us. I might look into Evo. I just can't decide. I would be interested in a good organic food.
> 
> Anyway I have about 25 lbs of the Innova sitting in an airtight container. I'm not sure what to do with it.


As for the remaining Innova, I'd try some melted butter and maple syrup. The syrup hides the flat taste of the food and the butter softens it up and makes it easier for you to eat. 

We were on Iams Lamb and Rice (our two Goldens, not David and I)--both our Goldens seemed to scratch a bit more than normal. We've switched them over to Neumans Own Advanced Dog Formula for Senior dogs (our two pups are around 8.5-9.5 years old). It has chicken and various organic grains--brown rice, etc. So far, it doesn't seem to have changed their scratching levels much. We've been trying to eat healthier (more organics, less processed foods) so I thought it would be worth a try to put the pups on a more 'holistic/organic diet, too. It's certainly better quality food than what we were feeding them.

One factoid that I never realized is that most, if not all, dog food makers do NOT put the calorie content of their food on their products. Our vet (who has a few Goldens herself) said that is on purpose--so consumers don't start comparing how fattening each product is compared to another. Neumans Own A. F. is 404 kcal/cup which is a little on the high side, calorie-wise. Beneful (not sure which specific product) is much higher...

Good luck with your choice--sounds like there are a lot of foods out there to pick from!

SJ


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Katie is on ProPlan- no complaints.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pro Plan here, Chloe still needs to be changed over to large breed puppy.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Nature's Variety here...chicken, lamb, and salmon with grains like rice and barley. Like mentioned before, they make a grain-free food called Instinct that comes in chicken, rabbit, and duck flavors.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> As for the remaining Innova, I'd try some melted butter and maple syrup. The syrup hides the flat taste of the food and the butter softens it up and makes it easier for you to eat.


LOL! Can you imagine! Let me tell ya, it cost enough......

I do know somone who does rescue, I'll offer it to her.

Ziggy is eating Iams mini chunk right now. I really want to make a change. For him, I just don't think it's the best.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I use "Precise".


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I like Taste of the Wild and the new grainless Acana - its Alberta made.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Use Nature's Recipe for Bailey and Candidae for Bacardi at this point.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I've had Junior on Orijen since about 4 months of age. 

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/

He is doing FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He also LOVES it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Current Food:
*Nature's Variety INSTINCT: Duck & Turkey Meal*
*Nature's Variety Rabbit Patties *(raw)
*Nature's Variety Ham Bones* (raw)
*Primal Duck Patties* (raw)
*Primal Bison Bones* (raw)

Supplements:
*Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil*
*Nzymes Bac-Pak-Plus*
*VetriScience Omega 3, 6, 9* (Aspen only)


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pro Plan. I tried Blue Buffalo & nature's recipe when we got Skylie and had no success. I've decided she can not handle the higher end holistic foods. I really like Blue Buffalo too, darn!:gotme:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Both of my boys eat ProPlan.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

skylielover said:


> Pro Plan. I tried Blue Buffalo & nature's recipe when we got Skylie and had no success. I've decided she can not handle the higher end holistic foods. I really like Blue Buffalo too, darn!:gotme:


That's because you're dog was experiencing detoxification, which is what dogs bodies experience when they transition from commercial to noncommercial food. Any & all dogs benefit from noncommercial foods when introduced appropriately. Most people don't understand the changes their body goes through during the transition.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

AtticusJordie said:


> As for the remaining Innova, I'd try some melted butter and maple syrup. The syrup hides the flat taste of the food and the butter softens it up and makes it easier for you to eat....


I hope you're joking.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chloe used to eat Pedigree Healthy Vitality.. But when we got Cedar we put them both on Fromm recommended by Cedars breeder! They do just fine on it, and Chloe has actually lost some weight! Probably because being on a better food and having an energetic puppy always around! Fromm is good because they make different kinds(surf and turf, duck etc) and you can switch from flavour to flavour without a problem. Everytime we go we try a different kind for them and mix it in with the remainder of the previous kind!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

dogluver04 said:


> .... put them both on Fromm recommended by Cedars breeder...


I think *Fromm* is a very safe pet food company (I'm just referring to the company, itself). It is produced in Wisconsin by a family-owned company who oversee all the operations at their plants right there. That's really neat.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's regular food is Wellness CORE Reduced Fat. She does really well on that and her weight is perfect. I recently switched her to a less expensive brand to help me get through her recent vet expenses. She eats Natural Balance Reduced Calorie now and I don't like it as well, it doesn't have enough protein. So I cook up some ground ostrich neck with organs to supplement. She's doing okay, weight is still good. But I'm going to put her back on the Wellness soon.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> ...So I cook up some ground ostrich neck...


Where do you get ostrich necks??? If those are raw, I would love to get some of those!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am feeding California Natural. Mainly the Chicken Meal and Rice or the Lamb Meal and Rice. I was rotating the Herring and Sweet Potato in, but it is much lower in calories so I had to feed more to the dogs. Danny especially was getting really, really hungry between feedings.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Fossil Farms ... google them. I work for a food distributor so that's how I came across them. They ship raw ground ostrich neck that comes in 2lb rolls (easy to freeze, easy to portion). You can get the organs ground in if you specify. Or you can get whole ostrich necks too -- cut to size of course LOL.

Ostrich meat is good stuff, very low in fat, organic and high in the Omegas. When I cook it, there is no grease at all. 

I used to feed it to her raw when I fed her a raw diet but I cook it now that I mix it in with her kibble.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Fossil Farms ... google them. I work for a food distributor so that's how I came across them. They ship raw ground ostrich neck that comes in 2lb rolls (easy to freeze, easy to portion). You can get the organs ground in if you specify. Or you can get whole ostrich necks too -- cut to size of course LOL.
> 
> Ostrich meat is good stuff, very low in fat, organic and high in the Omegas. When I cook it, there is no grease at all.
> 
> I used to feed it to her raw when I fed her a raw diet but I cook it now that I mix it in with her kibble.


Very cool. I will look them up.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!! They have LOTS of exotic meats!!! WOW!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

agoldenliferanch said:


> I'm feeding a combination raw diet and holistic mix I make myself. Costs are the same as a premium holistic kibble and I know the ingredients. Supplement with glucosamine,fish oil and an antioxidant vitamin.


Delete post.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use Eagle Pack Holistic Line (Duck) and switch between that and the Fromm Salmon ala Veg. We also use The Honest Kitchen as a topper and occasionally as a full meal. I would feed the HK totally if it weren't so darned expensive. It's a dehydrated raw food made in a human foods plant in San Diego.
Also, as a note to anyone interested the Whole Dog Journal should be doing their food reviews in the next few months issues. This months rates wet food, next month should be kibble.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy eats "Hill's Prescription Diet CD" because of her food alergy and hip condition.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Taste of the Wild for the girls...

they love the roasted meats kibble.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> That's because you're dog was experiencing detoxification, which is what dogs bodies experience when they transition from commercial to noncommercial food. Any & all dogs benefit from noncommercial foods when introduced appropriately. Most people don't understand the changes their body goes through during the transition.



She's been having stool issues on Pro Plan as well though, so I'm starting to think it may be an ingredient(s),or maybe something else... She has a really sensitive stomach. I plan on trying another noncommercial food, just haven't decided what yet.. I prefer a more natural holistic type, but that's just me.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Skylielover-You should look at California Natural, it has a very limited ingredient list and would be a good start for Skylie to see if and what she is allergic to. We are slowly transitioning my 2 to it and like I said in my other post, I will let you know how it works.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hadn't heard of Ostrich neck/organs as a meat source before. I'll have to check that out. Ike had to switch from ProPlan last fall because of suspected food allergies. He's on two foods now, Merrick's Wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen Preference formula. He was never an enthusiastic eater, but neither was Sam so I didn't think anything of it. Well, now that he's eating the new foods, he races with me to the pantry to get it and races to his bowl to eat it. He keeps going back once he's finished to look for more and lick the bowl some more. It's a joy to see him enjoy eating so much. I use the Merrick kibble as his morning treat too. He loves it that much. 

Itching's stopped, ears are clear, coat it healthier than ever, and breath is better too. I wouldn't have believed that changing foods would have made such a noticeable difference.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I hadn't heard of Ostrich neck/organs as a meat source before. I'll have to check that out. Ike had to switch from ProPlan last fall because of suspected food allergies. He's on two foods now, Merrick's Wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen Preference formula. He was never an enthusiastic eater, but neither was Sam so I didn't think anything of it. Well, now that he's eating the new foods, he races with me to the pantry to get it and races to his bowl to eat it. He keeps going back once he's finished to look for more and lick the bowl some more. It's a joy to see him enjoy eating so much. I use the Merrick kibble as his morning treat too. He loves it that much.
> 
> Itching's stopped, ears are clear, coat it healthier than ever, and breath is better too. I wouldn't have believed that changing foods would have made such a noticeable difference.


Wow that's great to hear. I hope I get the same results when I find the right food.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

For Grain Free....if you can afford it....Orijen, hands down.

However, second best....Taste of the Wild. Which is what we use.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Ardeagold said:


> For Grain Free....if you can afford it....Orijen, hands down....


Yeah, I agree - *Orijen* is really great. No one in Green Bay carries it. I wish the company would come out with a few more varieties though, including a potato-free formula. There's only two companies that produce grain-free & potato-free kibble:

*Nature's Variety* (INSTINCT formulas) & *Great Life Rubicon*. The *Nature's Variety INSTINCT *formulas are not ideal for giant breeds & the *Great Life Rubicon* is really hard to attain because they don't use any distributors for it, & it is REALLY, REALLY, REALLY EXPENSIVE! I think that's the most expensive kibble I've yet to see.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby eats Canidae. We were worried when they changed their formula, but, he's still doing well on it. 

K9 Passion, you might be able to get ostrich necks at the buffalo farm south of Oshkosh. They have all sorts of exotic animals there. We bought buffalo meat for us there, saw some elk meat, too. The ostrichs were out in the field, but, I don't know if they slaughter them or maybe sell the eggs???


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Kirby eats Canidae. We were worried when they changed their formula, but, he's still doing well on it.
> 
> K9 Passion, you might be able to get ostrich necks at the buffalo farm south of Oshkosh. They have all sorts of exotic animals there. We bought buffalo meat for us there, saw some elk meat, too. The ostrichs were out in the field, but, I don't know if they slaughter them or maybe sell the eggs???


I was just reading some old posts from October about *Canidae* formula changes. Did they really change?? *Timberwolf* went through so many changes that I gave up on them months ago - I'm done with that company & their products. They have a very interesting statement about what's been going on with the quality of their products on their website. I had to read it twice. :no:

Thanks for the info on the exotic game farm. I just ordered a whole bunch of bison bones & turkey necks, so I'm set for a while, plus I have some huge ham bones as well. :wave:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> I was just reading some old posts from October about *Canidae* formula changes. Did they really change?? *Timberwolf* went through so many changes that I gave up on them months ago - I'm done with that company & their products. They have a very interesting statement about what's been going on with the quality of their products on their website. I had to read it twice. :no:
> 
> Thanks for the info on the exotic game farm. I just ordered a whole bunch of bison bones & turkey necks, so I'm set for a while, plus I have some huge ham bones as well. :wave:


Yes, Canidae changed and some dogs had a hard time with it. I was a little scared, but didn't know what else to feed him. We slowly changed from the old Canidae to the new. In fact the pet shop gave me some old to mix with the new when we bought a big bag the first time after the changes. Faye was worried, too, but her dogs are doing fine. She is still uncomfortable with the changes. One things she noticed when reading the ingrediant list is that it has millet in it. What good is millet, birdseed, for our dogs? The change my pet shop guy told me was that there's potato in it now. He asked his distributor why, since it's suppose to be grain free, and the distributor guy said that potato isn't really a grain. Guess that's how they get around it.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Kirby'sMom said:


> ...He asked his distributor why, since it's suppose to be grain free, and the distributor guy said that potato isn't really a grain. Guess that's how they get around it.


I think I understand what you're talking about. *Canidae* recently came out with a grain-free Salmon Meal & Potato formula. 
http://www.canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-salmon/dry.html This is their only grain-free formula, which is REALLY high in fat & protein - wow. I'm a little surprised because all their other formulas are too low in protein & fat. Weird.  

Right, potato is not a grain. Grains contain gluten & potatoes don't. :wave:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> I think I understand what you're talking about. *Canidae* recently came out with a grain-free Salmon Meal & Potato formula.
> http://www.canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-salmon/dry.html This is their only grain-free formula, which is REALLY high in fat & protein - wow. I'm a little surprised because all their other formulas are too low in protein & fat. Weird.
> 
> Right, potato is not a grain. Grains contain gluten & potatoes don't. :wave:


There was something I heard about the salmon formula, but, I don't remember what it was. It's just nudging the back of my brain, but, I can't put my finger on it. 
I think his point was why the potato at all, but I don't know for sure. So many of the companies are or have changed their formulas. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I was just reading some old posts from October about Canidae formula changes. Did they really change??


Oh yes, they changed. And it was a disaster here. We used it for five years prior to their change. It was wonderful, and then, it wasn't.

The reason so many companies are changing formulas is due to a world-wide rice shortage. So they're using other things. Some dogs don't have a problem, others do. 

And that's why we went grain-free.

One issue I have with TOTW (and other companies), however, is that in their formulas, even though they're labeled "Bison" or "Salmon" or "Duck" - they still use chicken, even though it's not the main ingredient. It's down the list a bit.

If people have dogs sensitive to chicken (fat, meal, etc), like my son does, and doesn't read that label well, it's trouble. He uses Natural Balance....their fish formula has no chicken.

All grain free foods are higher in protein. The fish formulas are usually much higher. Fat too. But lower in carbs.

My Vet says it's like the Adkins Diet. LOL


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, no question about it. He does not only love it but he stopped having signs of allergies, scratching constantly or having somewhat softer poop.
Tried Eukanuba and gave him allergies, tried a french one, Royal Canin, and he started shedding too much hair. Have not tried the hollistics yet. But then, why change a good thing???


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

capa said:


> ...good thing???


BEAUTIFUL! :wavey:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My boys loved ProPlan, but because they developed an allergy (several, after testing), they were changed to California Natural. I believe that falls under Innova.

When puppy arrives I believe we'll put him on ProPlan Puppy for large breeds, and keep Dakota on the California Natural.

-Larry


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We used 2 or 3 different mixes of Nutro over the life of our last golden

With the planned arrival of a new pup or 2 soon, we are going to re-evaluate all food options. For now, I have no clue where we are in the food area.

We never had any problems with Nutro, but whether or not we stick with it remains to be seen.


----------



## KSD (Jan 10, 2009)

We've had issues over the past 6 month with stools. WE have tried Eukanuba puppy, Natural Balance Lamb and Rice, and Natural Balance venison and Sweet potato. The vet thinks the foods we've used are too "rich". One of the alternatives she suggested was Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach. It's protein source in salmon. I was reading on the forum about how salmon makes dogs smell. Any thoughts? Any suggestions?

Thank you!
Karen


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Our Westie puppy was having very bad stools for a few months and she wasn't sick. We switch her (and our Golden) to California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato formula. It didn't take but a few days and her stools were solid!


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

KSD said:


> ...One of the alternatives she suggested was Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach. It's protein source in salmon. I was reading on the forum about how salmon makes dogs smell...


Axel has been on this food for over two years now and we have never smelled anything on him in the least related to this, nor have we had anybody comment on him smelling funny or fishy. I am extremely surprised to hear something like this. Sorry, but I think it's preposterous unless some people give their dogs the actual fish itself and not in dry food form.


----------



## mspantherina (Mar 14, 2010)

Facts About Zoelie:

1.) D.O.B. - September 9, 2008 (approx. 18 months old)
2.) Born in Münstermaifeld, Germany
3.) An alpha female
4.) Has a lot of heart
5.) Doesn't give up easily
6.) Went into heat in October 2009
7.) Not fixed and never bred
8.) Raised in a very social environment
9.) Very intelligent
10.) Understands the following commands: 
"Sit" "Stay" "Bleib" "Down" "All the way down (head between paws on floor)" "komm her/Come Here" "Get it" "Get your leash" "get your toy" "bring it here" "turn" "speak" "shake (will shake with either paw depending which you point at)" "go potty" "nein/no"
11.) Is current on shots and extremely healthy (not overweight)
12.) She has only been fed Organic food. *We are looking for someone who can AFFORD to continue feeding her in this manner.*
13.) Favorite treats: Raw, whole Organic Carrots - Organic Bananas - Organic Celery with lots of Peanut Butter - Organic Apples - Organic Lettuce (A head of lettuce is wonderful for both her and anyone watching.) - Newman's Own Organic Treats - Cooked Organic Potatoes - both raw and hard-boiled Organic eggs (with the shell) - Organic Nuts - Organic Peanut Butter
14.) Loves salt-water swimming pools or just simple wading pools

We raised her in Germany from November 2008 until April 2009. We moved to the U.S. and brought her with us. We operated a shop with 10-15 employees working in the building with us. She was not only loved by all of them, but the customers also grew very attached to her. We had to close our shop last month and we now work from home. She needs a family with children to play with. She needs to expel her energy running and playing in a big yard (which we unfortunately don't have.) She needs to be walked a couple of times a day. Unfortunately, in our current situation, we can no longer keep her. She is a very happy girl and we want her to stay that way. In order for her to have what she deserves, we have to give her up. We have spent quite a bit of money and time on Zoelie and we would like to know that she will be taken care of in the same manner that we have.

Please let us know if you are interested, have any questions or just some helpful advice.

Many thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Kirkd2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nutro Ultra


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Great Life Grain-Free Buffalo dry
Primal & Nature's Variety raw


----------

